# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  What to do with frass?

## Sandy Bear

Yeah, I know it's a silly question, but I was wondering if there was any uses for feeder bug frass?  

I was cleaning out my worm bins today, and I was wondering if you can use the frass from other bugs for fertilizers?  
I know that the castings from worms make great natural fertilizers, and I think cricket frass can be used as well.  

I was just wondering about other feeders, like roaches, mealworms, superworms, etc...

Is it worth saving, or should I just throw it out?  

thanks
-Sandy

----------

